# pics of other animals you have or had



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

thought i would share a few pics of my sis's dog when i get back i post a few of my bros same breed dif color she is a sheltie and has the cutest face her name is paige and she loves to pic fights with my golden lily. would anyone else be willing to share pics of there other dogs and give their names?? dont have to but i was just curious of what other dogs you have instead of a golden...... and if they get along with your golden(s)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There's not enough space on here to post all the animals I've had lol (lots of fish, turtles, lobsters, crabs, hamsters etc)

Maggie, Bunny, 8 years old:


















Peppy, Bunny, Deceased (would still be alive if my ex didn't kill him):



















Samson, Bunny, Deceased: Bought at pet store, he died two months later randomly...



















Moka, Cat, 3 years old:









Lexi, Ferret, 3 years old, no longer living with me,









Reece, Pitbull, 3 years old:


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

hope these work if not ill edit in a minute


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=16459076&l=5216121197&id=566055304
those are my boys at rainbow bridge. Max the cat was put to sleep a year and a half ago..kidney failure. he was 13. Oliver..my dog..was put to sleep last week on valentines day.
they are both really missed 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=14263526&l=f35aef266d&id=566055304 This is Meeko..my nearly 15 year old boy. we got him a few months before max, they were BEST BUDS. when we lost max, meeko feel into a deep depression.. i adopted Simba a year later and simba brought my old meeko man back to life 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13971423&l=e5d7a819c1&id=566055304

this is simba....hes the reason i have grey hairs at 25


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

love the pics of your rabbits! i especially like the first one.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Chelsea I can't see the photos. It says content unavailable.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Kimmey Sue*

This was my Miniature Schnauzer, bridge girl Kimmey Sue. She lived till almost 14 years old. She had diabetes, lost an eye due to glaucoma but lived her life to it's fullest. She needed to be groomed in this picture but I always loved this close-up of her laying on top of me. She was a wonderful little girl and I miss her daily.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no, what happened to peppy?!?! I hope he died a painless death...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I've fostered all kinds of animals...and worked with all kinds as well...









My terrier/beagle Moxie









My heart cat steely dan




Yes that is him in the commercial.









Dixon my toller









dscn0347.mp4 video by Mirage16 - Photobucket Cap'n Jack my blind one eyed cat








He and Moxie had a love thing....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have had too many pets to post them all! But I can name every one of them! 

1 guinea pig - Bubble
7 hamsters - Sam, Sandy, Hammy, Sooty, Suki, Sweep, Gizmo
5 rabbits - Poppet, Richie, Tilly, Lola, Bo
2 mice - Biscuit and Crumb
4 budgies - YoYo, Buster, Dusty, Sparky
1 rat - Shawn
1 giant catfish - Spike
4 giant african land snails - Clint, Logan, Louie, Thor
2 ferrets - Gambit, Rogue
2 tortoises - Roman and Cleo
1 cat - Jinks
3 dogs - Lucky, Diesel, Willow

My currant pets.

My cat Jinks who is 10 now.










Bo the bunny. He is 5.










The tortoises who are currantly asleep until spring.










And I couldn't not mentioned Diesel!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Omg, how did he end up in a commercial? What type of cat is he?


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh no!! Thanks for the heads up. I'll see what I can dO when I get home.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Steely is an american shorthair. And simply put he was picked. Dixon has done a few things but hasn't made the final cut. We hope to see all of them in a feature film coming out this year


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

jackie_hubert said:


> Oh no, what happened to peppy?!?! I hope he died a painless death...


I wish I knew exactly. I was away on vacation, apparently he choked to death.... I don't believe that...

The last things I said was "Make sure you take care of Peppy". I should've just found a way to fly him home with me... he'd still be alive.

People have heart dogs... he was my heart bunny... I took him on leash every where with me.. (to work, on the trains, the bus, etc).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I wish I knew exactly. I was away on vacation, apparently he choked to death.... I don't believe that...
> 
> The last things I said was "Make sure you take care of Peppy". I should've just found a way to fly him home with me... he'd still be alive.
> 
> People have heart dogs... he was my heart bunny... I took him on leash every where with me.. (to work, on the trains, the bus, etc).


I'm so sorry, that's so tragic!

I hope the bunny you have now will become your heart bunny. He is very cute!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Lisa and Willow Diesel is by far the most gorgeous German I have ever seen... so unique!! And I didnt know tortoises hibernate!?

I currently have (along side Tucker) two ferrets, named Bear and Noodles.... 

















Ellie Mae is my Chihuahua/Pomeranian that lives with my dad back home...

















Biscuit was a hamster I had a few years ago, she was quite the character...RIP!









Ive owned a lot of different fuzzies in my lifetime, and I love all kinds of animals. Just havent had the space or time to own all the ones I would like!


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

aww there adorible!!! and sorry about peppy!


----------

